# Fisher House To Fund Death Benefits



## Centermass (Oct 9, 2013)

Of those recently killed in Afghanistan.



> Sen. Joe Manchin, D-W.Va., announced Tuesday that the Maryland-based Fisher House Foundation has offered to cover the $100,000 payments that the government typically pays out to families within three days of a soldier's death.
> 
> "I am so grateful that the Fisher House Foundation volunteered to help military families to make sure there is no funding gap during a time of unimaginable grief, " Manchin said in a statement, adding that the organization has agreed to cover flights, hotels and other incidentals for family members.
> 
> Full Story



Another reason I have had no problems giving to this organization over the years.  

It is my understanding that the Lead The Way organization and others plan to step up and provide funds to the families of the fallen as well.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Oct 9, 2013)

They are both excellent organizations and I can personally attest to the Fisher House at Dover.  Good people all around.


----------



## Centermass (Oct 9, 2013)

The SOWF (Special Operations Warrior Foundation) is providing each family $25,000.00 in order to defray travel expenses as well. 

SOWF Press Release


----------



## Scotth (Oct 9, 2013)

It reassuring to see organizations likes these step up to fill the void that DC created and still fails to understand the harm they are inflicting on Americans.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 9, 2013)

Centermass said:


> Of those recently killed in Afghanistan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
It's just fucking ashamed it has to come to this because our government are acting like dick heads...Good for those stepping up to assist the families.

F.M.


----------



## JHD (Oct 9, 2013)

Glad to see organizations like this stepping up.  With the way our govt is behaving with this shutdown, our society may very well revert to situations like this where families take on more responsibility for their own, generally speaking.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 9, 2013)

In the NW, Elysian Brewery supports Fisher House through the sales of their "Men's Room" beer...


----------



## Ranger Psych (Oct 9, 2013)

Not that there's any love lost for anyone in DC right now.... but one of the appropriations bills they did was actually originally intended to ensure that the KIA/WIA assistance and benefits continued.  DOD's interpretation of the bill is such that they didn't have authorization, and now they're unfucking it via an amendment coming from both directions.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 9, 2013)

As a follow up...  any veteran in Government should be ashamed that those who gave their all and their families are not being taken care of due to their mismanagement of funds trusted to them by the people of the United States.  If one of those idiots were to die, there would be a state funeral, and the family would be fully taken care of - I will refrain from the use of vulgar language, but the word I really want to use for them sounds like truckers.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 9, 2013)

Fisher House is an awesome organization.


----------



## Brill (Oct 9, 2013)

Both Fisher House and SOWF are part of the CFC.


----------



## Chopstick (Oct 9, 2013)

MarineParents put out an emergency call for Lcpl. Jeremiah Collins.  This group has provided so much help not only to me and my family in the form of moral support but also to  many families of all Marines.  When I got the email asking for help for this family, we kicked in as we always do because I know they would do it for me. 
http://www.columbiatribune.com/news...71-11e3-acfb-0019bb30f31a.html?comments=focus



> Columbia-based not-for-profit Marine Parents raised $10,000 in an hour Tuesday afternoon, its founder said, when it learned that military death benefits were not being paid and a Wisconsin family needed help covering burial and transportation expenses for Lance Cpl. Jeremiah Collins Jr., who died Saturday in Afghanistan





> "It is idiocy," said Tracy Della Vecchia, founder of Marine Parents. "I blame it on idiocy. I am not picking sides. Just get this done, and get it over with. There are a lot of other services they have neglected, but nothing as big as this. This is just absurd."


----------



## x SF med (Oct 9, 2013)

Let's not forget all of the fine work the USO and GBF do for our brothers and sisters...  they are both on the CFC too.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Oct 9, 2013)

Why use a middle man?  Donate directly to the organizations!


----------



## x SF med (Oct 10, 2013)

RustyShackleford said:


> Why use a middle man?  Donate directly to the organizations!


 
I do...  USO got lots of time while I was between jobs, GBF gets money, Wouned Warrior gets some cash and I'm there for my brothers and sisters when they need me.  Just helping out the people who use CFC.


----------



## Chopstick (Oct 12, 2013)

This is so good of the people at Fisher House...again.

http://www.marinecorpstimes.com/art...er-House-donates-extra-25-000-families-fallen



> After an outpouring of generosity from the American public, Fisher House Foundation officials are sending a $25,000 check to the families of each of the 29 service members who died between Oct. 1 and Oct. 10.
> 
> President Barack Obama signed a law on Oct. 10 that allowed the Defense Department to resume the death gratuity payments of $100,000 to each family, to those designated by service members prior to death. Fisher House had volunteered to pay the death gratuity to families of the fallen after the payments were suspended during the government stalemate, and Defense offiicials entered into an agreement, but on the condition that they would reimburse Fisher House after funding was restored.
> 
> ...


----------

